

ArchiveTeam Works Hard to Avert isoHunt Data Massacre - pomfpomfpomf3
http://torrentfreak.com/archiveteam-works-hard-to-avert-isohunt-data-massacre-131020/

======
MitchellFrost
Hello, I am taking part of this operation since the beginning and have been
heavily donating resources. However, the real bottleneck are IP ADDRESSES.
Isohunt throttles by IP addresses, so far I have for example contributed 512
IPs but we still need more to archive all of it! You can view the status at
[http://tracker.archiveteam.org/isoprey/](http://tracker.archiveteam.org/isoprey/)
and run your own downloader using our own script available here:
[https://github.com/joepie91/isohunt-
grab](https://github.com/joepie91/isohunt-grab) If you have any questions or
want to have a talk with the team of this operation, feel free to join
#isoprey on EFNet (IRC)

Regards, "Frost"

~~~
aroch
I'll add another 40 IPs to the mix tomorrow

